# Flathead catfish hunters crushing cats!!



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

The whole FCH pro staff hit the river yesterday 6/27/2014 in two separate boats on the same river on the hunt for post spawned catfish and we found them.. The crew managed several nice blues, a nearly 20lb channel cat and mountains of flatheads. To many pics to post, here are a few.


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

That's a boat full of kitties!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

What river??

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Damn. That's more meat than most of the offshore reports.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Timeflies....I think you are right.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Holy CAT.....you ain't cathunter, you is CAT Whisperer!!!!


----------

